# Weekly competition 2008-33



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

I am catching up to the regular schedule. I will actually have time to provide previous results this weekend 

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' B' L' U' F U' R' B U' R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D' F R' D2 B R U' L' F2 L'
*2. *B' L' B' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L D' L' F U' L' F2 U R D' L F2 D' F
*3. *R D L2 F2 R2 D' R F L' F2 R2 F U B D B2 L' D L' U F2 R' D F' D
*4. *L2 B2 L U B' U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 U R F U R' D2 B' R' B' R2 D2 R F
*5. *D B U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F D2 R B2 D F R B2 R2 D2 L2 B' L B' R2 U B2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 U L' D' F' R F' D L2 B2 R' (21f)
*2. *F2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B D2 U L2 F' L2 U B2 D2 L (21f)
*3. *D L2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 B L' D U L F2 L' U' R2 (20f)
*4. *R B2 L F2 L' B2 R U2 B2 L' B R D2 R' D F U R' F' D2 F2 (21f)
*5. *L U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 R' U' L B' D' F' R' F' U' R (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' Rw2 R' B2 L' R2 B Fw2 Rw2 D2 U F2 U' Fw2 Uw2 L' B Fw' F' Rw' Uw' L D2 Uw2 L Rw R B' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw U2 L' R Uw' B2 Uw' Rw' R2
*2. *F2 Uw Rw' D' B Fw F L' U2 Fw2 U' R' F Rw U2 Rw R F' Uw Fw' L' Fw Uw U' B2 R B R' Uw B' F D2 L Rw2 R Fw F L Rw' R
*3. *Fw' D Fw D2 Uw U Fw U' B' Fw F U2 L R' B' Fw Uw L2 U' Fw2 D U B R' D U' Rw' D R2 F2 Rw U2 L2 Uw R D2 U2 Fw' F R
*4. *U Fw' R D' Uw B2 R' B2 Fw2 R U' B' U2 Fw2 Rw R' U R U' B Fw Rw' Uw2 L2 D2 R' Fw2 U' L' R2 F U F2 L2 F' L' Rw' R2 Uw' Fw
*5. *B2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw F2 R2 B' Fw D2 Fw D U B F' Rw B Fw F Uw Fw' Uw2 L Fw2 F' Uw L' B' Fw F2 D2 U B2 F2 D L2 U L Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 D' Rw Uw' Lw B2 Bw' Uw' Bw2 L Rw2 Bw Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw F2 D Dw2 B Uw Fw' F' R Bw' Rw' R' D Bw2 D Rw' R' Dw Rw2 D2 U' B' Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' U2 Lw Rw' Fw D Dw Fw Uw Bw' L2 B F L B Uw2
*2. *Bw' D' Bw' D Uw' B Bw F D2 Uw2 U2 R2 B' D B L2 Lw Rw' R Bw' Lw' Bw Fw2 F Dw2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw D U L Lw' Rw Uw2 U2 Bw' Uw B Bw' Fw F2 R2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' L' Rw Dw U' L Fw' F2 Dw Bw U2
*3. *B' U2 Lw B2 Fw2 Dw' B2 F Rw D L Fw2 R2 Dw B2 Uw' Lw2 Bw U2 Fw D' L2 B' Bw' Fw F Uw2 Fw U2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw Rw Uw2 U' L R2 Bw Lw2 Bw2 F Lw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 R D F L' Bw' Lw2 U2 Lw D2 Uw L F' Uw2 Lw
*4. *Dw2 Rw' Dw Fw2 F2 L' Uw U2 L2 R' Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 D Dw' Uw' Fw F' Uw' Lw' F' D' Uw B Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' D R Fw' Lw' R Bw Lw2 B' F2 Rw Bw Lw Bw2 Uw U2 L' F2 Dw2 B' F2 L' Dw' Uw' Fw2 F2 U' Rw B F'
*5. *Uw Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw F2 Dw Fw2 Rw R' Fw' F2 R B' F' D2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw' U B Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw' D B' D2 Uw2 U Lw' Bw Fw' F' R D Dw' U' L2 R Bw2 D U2 L' Lw2 R Fw U B L Rw D U' B' Dw2 Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L R' B 3F2 U2 2L' 2D' 2U 2F' 2U B' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F 2D2 L' R' 2D2 2U 3R' 2D' 2L2 2B2 2R R2 2U 2B2 2L2 2F' L 2L2 3U 2R R' 2D U' 3R' 2B 2F' 2L 3F 2D 2L2 R 2B 2F 2U2 2B F2 2D' 3F 2F' 2L2 2D2 3R B' L2 2R2 D2 R' D2 L2 3F D 2L2 R2 U2 2R R F 2D2 U 2L' 2R' R' 2F' 2L' U F
*2. *B2 3F' 2F2 F D 2D' 3U2 2U2 U 3R' R' 3F' L2 2F' 3U 3R R B' 2B2 R B2 2U' F' 2U' B F2 2L2 B 2B2 3F' 2F2 F' 2R' U 2L 2R' 2B' L 3U' R' B 3F D' L2 F D' 2U 2L D 3U 3F' 2F 2U F' 3R2 2R' 2B 2L 2B 3U' 2L2 2R' B' 2R D2 2D 2U2 U 3F2 D 2D2 3U2 2U' 2L 2R2 2B D2 U' B' R
*3. *2B2 D2 2D 2U 3R2 2R2 2B' 3F 2F2 F' U' 2L2 R2 U2 B2 3F2 R 3U 3F D' L R' 3F' 2R 2B2 D2 B L' 2L' B' 3F2 2F 2D B 3F 2R' 3U 2U2 2F 3R' 2U' F D' 2D U' L 3R2 R2 3U2 3F' 2F2 D' L D2 B 2D2 U 2L2 2R 2U' L 2L2 U2 2L2 2R 2U2 B2 R2 3F 3R 3F L' 2R2 U2 2L 3R2 2U 2L2 2B2 D2
*4. *D 3U2 2U' U 2R2 B2 3U' 2L' D L R' 3U2 2R2 D2 2B2 L 2R' B 2B2 3F2 2F' F 2U' L R' B2 L 2L U 3R' 2B 2R' 3F2 2R2 D' 2U 2L D 2D 2U2 B 2F2 F' 2D L' B 2B' 2D2 3F2 2L' 3R' 2R2 B2 3R2 R 3U U2 2R' F 3U B 2B 2D 2R' 2F2 3U 2F' D 2L 2B 3R2 B 2L' 3U B2 2F' D2 3U2 2U 2R2
*5. *2B' L' 2D2 2U 2F' R' U2 2L R' D L2 D2 2D' 2U2 U2 2F 3R B' F2 L2 3R' 2F 2U2 2L2 3F 2F 3R2 3F' 2D' 3U B' L F' R 3F' 2L B' 2R' R' B' 2B' 3F L2 2F' D2 2D' 3U 2U U' 3F2 2D' 2F2 F' 3R 2B 3F' 2L 3R U' 2L' R' 3U' B' 2B' 2F2 D 3U2 2U' 2L D 2D' 2U 2L' R 2D 3U2 2F 2L 3R' 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *F R 2D' 2B 3D2 3U2 2B' 3F' 2D2 3F 3D 2L2 2D' 2R' U 3R2 B2 D2 2R' 3U' U' 3R 2R2 2B 3U' 3F F 3L R D L2 3L 2R2 D' 3D F2 3U 2R' R2 2F2 3R 2D 2F' 3D 3U U' B' 2B' 3B' 3F 2F F' R' B2 L 3L R U2 2F2 3D F' 2U2 U 2L2 2F2 L2 3L 2R2 R2 B2 2D 3U2 U2 3B2 2R' B 3B2 3F2 2F2 2D2 2U 3L2 B2 3B' 3F2 F' 2D' 3L2 U 3B2 D2 3D2 U 3B' 2U' 2F' 2U' 3B 2L' 3L
*2. *L' 2L' 3L2 F' 2L U2 3R 2R B F 3U 3B' 3F 3L2 2R' B 3F L 2L' 2B' 3B' 3F' 2R' B' U 2B 3D' 2R 3U 3B' 3F2 2F F2 2D2 3R 2D 2R2 3B 3F L R' 3F' 3D' 2U2 2B2 3U' 2R 2F L' R 2D2 L2 B' 2D' 3F2 3R' D2 3L 3F2 2R D2 F' 3R' R2 2F 3L' 3B2 3D2 L 2B 3B 2R' U' 3F' D 2U' 3L' 2U2 2L2 2U2 R2 3D 2B' 2U F' 2L2 D 3D 3U2 U' B 2B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2R2 3B 2F' L2 3F'
*3. *3F' D 2F D' 2D 3L' R' B 2F 3U2 3F2 2L2 B' 3F2 3D2 3U' L' 2U' 2B2 2D2 3U' U 3L2 D2 3D2 3U 2U F2 R 3D2 2U2 L D' U' 2L' 2R 2U 2B' 3F F2 3R' B' 3B 2F2 F' 2L2 2B2 3F 2F2 3D B2 2U2 R2 3D 3U2 L' 2L2 F 2U' 3F' 2F' U 3R 2F 2D' 2B2 3F2 3U 2B2 2R' 3F R 3D2 F 3D2 2B2 3B' F 3D' B 2F' 3U 3R D' 3B2 3F 3U' 3R 3F2 3L 3R2 3U 2F R2 2F 2R D2 3D' 3U U'
*4. *3R 3U B 2R' D' F2 L2 3L R' 3B U 3R2 2R F' 3L2 R 3F 3L' 2B' 3B 3F2 2F' F2 2U F L 3R U 2R2 3D' 3U2 3R' R F2 L2 2D2 L 3U' R2 U 3F 3D F 3D2 3U2 2U2 U' 3B2 3F U2 2B' 3B 2L' 2R2 B 2B 3F2 2F' 2R D' 3B2 D2 2D 2L2 F 2L 3L 3R2 3D2 3R2 3U R 3B' 2L' 3F2 D 2B 3B 3F F L 3U 3B F 2U2 U2 2F' L' 3R' B2 L 2D' 2L 3L' U B 2B2 3F' 2F' F'
*5. *3R2 2R2 2D' U2 3B 3F 3U2 2U2 B 3R' 2B 3F2 L2 2R' 2B' L2 2D U2 2R2 D' 2U2 3L' 3R2 2R 2B2 3F U 2R2 R' 3D' 3L2 2U' B2 2L' 2D2 L2 2R 2B2 3F' 2F2 2R2 D2 2D 3D' U' 2R2 R U2 F2 3D2 2L' 2B2 U 3L 2U2 L2 2L 3R' 2B' 3D' B 3R' 3D' F2 D2 2L2 2B2 3U' 2U2 R' D2 2L 3R2 3D2 3F2 2F D 3D 3U U' L2 3B D2 2R' 3B U2 3F 2F 3D' L 3L 3B2 2F 2R' 3U' 2U2 2L2 2B2 3L2 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 B D2 F R D' F2 U2 R' U' L' U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L U L2 D F U
*2. *F' L2 F R F L2 D2 B2 U R' F L' U2 B' D B2 R F2 D' L' B R U2 B2 R'
*3. *D2 R' D' L2 D R' B' D R F' R' F' L B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L2 B R' B' R' U' B'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 R' D B U' L U F' L R2 B' R (21f)
*2. *B2 F2 L D2 U2 R F2 R' D2 U2 B U' B' L' D' B' F' D F2 U' F' (21f)
*3. *F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B U2 R' D' B' U R' F2 L D U (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Rw2 Uw' L2 U2 F' L2 Uw2 U Fw' D2 Uw2 U' R B2 Fw2 F' Uw L' U Rw' U' B' Fw Uw' Fw F' L2 R D2 Uw U2 L2 B2 Uw L Rw F U B'
*2. *Uw' Rw' R D' Uw2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw B' Fw' Rw' R' B R2 D' Uw Rw' R2 Fw' D2 Rw' D2 L B2 F' Rw' Fw' L2 R' Fw' F2 R Uw' B Fw Rw2 R' U F
*3. *B' Uw2 L2 Rw D Uw' U' L2 R' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D L Rw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 B2 U2 B Fw F2 Rw F' D2 Rw D Rw' Uw2 L Rw R D2 Uw2 U L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Fw' Lw' Rw2 R Uw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' F D2 U' R F2 D' Uw L Dw Lw B' F' Uw' Lw2 Rw D2 U2 Fw F R2 F' Dw' Rw' U2 Rw2 R B' Lw2 D U' B Bw Rw R' B' Bw' Fw Lw B' Bw2 Lw' Fw Rw2 B R2 Uw Lw2 B2 Bw' Dw
*2. *D2 Dw' Bw L Bw F Dw' L2 Bw F D2 Dw' Lw' Bw' F Rw D2 L Rw2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 F Rw' U2 Fw2 D2 Dw Fw2 F L' Dw Fw F2 R D B Fw' F2 U F2 L2 Lw Rw R Dw B Rw F2 D' Bw' Lw' U B Bw2 Fw F Lw' Rw2 U
*3. *R' U2 F Rw2 B Rw R Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 F' U2 F Dw' Fw' F L' Lw R2 D L' Uw2 U Lw U Fw' R2 D Dw Rw B2 Bw' Uw B Uw Rw2 D2 Dw Fw Dw2 B2 D Bw' Rw2 B2 L R2 B' L' Lw F D U' L Uw' L B Bw' Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *D' 2D2 2B R 2B 2L' 2R' 2F2 L' 2L2 2U' F' 3U' B' D 2L 2B2 2F' 2U2 2F D2 L2 3R 2R' F2 L' 2L' 3R2 R' 2F' L2 2L' B' F 2R U' B 2B 3R' 2U2 L' 2D' L U' 3R2 B2 2B 3F F' D' 3F' 3U2 2L' R' U' L' 2L2 2R R' D' 3R 2D2 U' L' R' B 2B2 2U2 3R2 2U2 U' L2 3F' 3U' 2U2 2B' 3R' 2D 3U' 2U'
*2. *L 3F2 L2 2D2 2F' D' 3R2 2D2 U L' D' 2F2 3U B 3F2 2D2 3R U' 2L D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 3F' 3R2 B' 3F' L 2B' 3F 2F' U B 2F' 2R 2B2 3F2 U' 2B2 3U' 2U2 L' R2 3F' 2D2 2B2 L2 2L2 2R2 R B2 2R 2D' 3U' B L2 R' 2U' F' 3R2 B2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R 2F2 2U2 R 2D F' L2 D2 3F2 2L2 2R2 2D U2 2L R'
*3. *2R' 3F2 F L' 2R' 2D U 2R D' 3R R D 2B 2D' 2U L2 B 2F2 2R U2 3F2 2R' B 3F2 3R 2R' 2D' 2L D2 2D 3U' 2U' U' B2 U 2F2 F2 L 3U 2L R 3F2 2R D2 3U2 2U' 2R' R' 3U2 L' R' 2B L2 R 2B R' F2 2L 3R R2 2B2 3F2 L' 3F2 D2 2D' 3F' L 2F' 2L2 D' 3F' 2F F2 2L' 3R 2D' U 2F 2D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2D 3D' 3U' L' 3U L' 3R 3F' F2 2D2 3D' L' D2 3D 2U 2R2 2D2 3D2 2L' 3D 2B' D2 2D 3D' 3R' 2R2 2B 3R 3F2 2F2 3D' 2L' B 2F2 D2 U' L' 3F 3R' 3B 2R D' 2U2 U2 2B2 3B' 2L2 2D2 3B 2D R2 3D2 3B2 3D2 3L' 3D' 2U2 2F F 3D2 2U' 2L2 D' 3L2 3U2 2F F2 3L' 2R2 2F2 2D 2B' 3B2 3L 3B 2U 3R 2D' 2U' B2 3F' 2F F2 2U' 2R2 2D' 3U' 3F' 2U U2 3R 2R' R2 2F 2L F2 2R' F2 R2 B2
*2. *3D' 2B 3B F 3R' R2 3B2 3F2 D 2D2 3D' 3U' F 3L' 2D 3D 3L' B2 3L2 R 3U2 F' 2D U' 2B' 3B 2L2 3L 3D2 3U 2U2 U 2F2 L2 3U2 2U' U2 3F 2D 2U2 B' 2B2 3B D2 2R' 2F L2 U 3B2 2U2 2R' B2 2B' 2D2 3F U F' D' 3U' 2U U 3L2 R2 2D' 3U' U' L' 2L' 3F' D L D2 3D' 2U' U2 3L' 3R' 2D2 2U2 U 3F' 2L2 R' 2U2 L' 3R F2 3D 2U 2R' R2 3D2 3R' 2B2 2U2 2B' 3U' 3F' 2R2 2U2
*3. *3D2 3U2 2U 3L2 3B' L' 3R2 R 2D2 3U 3B' 2D F2 2D 2U U2 2R' 2D2 3D2 3U L2 B' U2 L 2D' 3U2 2U U L' 2L' R2 2F 2L 2R 2F 2R2 2D2 3U 2U 2B 2D' 2L2 U R B2 2B 3B' L 2L' 3L2 2R' 3U' B' 2B2 3F 2F F2 2D 3D' 3B2 2U2 3R 2R2 3B R2 2D2 2U2 2R R2 3U 2U 2L B2 U 2B L2 D L' 2L' 3R' F 2L 3F' 2R' 2B' 3U' U 2B 3F F' 3R 2R2 2B' F2 2L B2 F 2U2 B' F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F' L2 F' U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 R' U' R2 D2 F L' U2 B' U2 (21f)
*2. *B2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 U F2 D' R' D U2 R' D2 L U2 L2 F' D2 F' (21f)
*3. *F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 U R' F L B L2 R D L2 R' F' R' (21f)
*4. *R B2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D L' U' R2 U2 B U' B' L2 F2 R' (21f)
*5. *D2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L B2 L' B' L2 R F R' D2 U L' B2 (21f)
*6. *F2 U2 R2 B F' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' B' R D2 B2 R2 B' L U2 L' B' (21f)
*7. *B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 L2 U' B U R' D2 F2 L2 B U L' R' (21f)
*8. *R B2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L' R2 U2 R F D' U F' U' B R' D2 F' U' (21f)
*9. *R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F D B' U' F' D' U' R' U R2 B2 (21f)
*10. *L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U B D' R2 D2 U2 F R F R' (21f)
*11. *U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 D B L' R B2 D2 U2 L' D U B (20f)
*12. *R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 B' F' L' B' R' U B L2 R' B2 F L2 D' F2 (21f)
*13. *U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 D' R2 B L F D' B' L' F U2 L2 U' (21f)
*14. *F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 R' D R F R' U' R' D' U2 B U (19f)
*15. *R D2 L' U2 R U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R B D R B2 L F U F U' B2 (21f)
*16. *F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' D' L F' D U B F U R2 F2 (21f)
*17. *R B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L B2 L F2 L' D' F U' R B' D' R' U2 L2 R2 (21f)
*18. *F2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 D' B' L' D U L R' F L2 U' F2 (21f)
*19. *L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 F2 U B U2 B2 R' D2 R F' L (21f)
*20. *L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' L D2 U B2 L D2 F' U' F2 D' (20f)
*21. *L U2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D U' R' U' F D F D2 (20f)
*22. *L' D2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 D2 U2 B' R' B2 R U R' D L F U' F (21f)
*23. *L U2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 D' F U L R B U2 F D2 U' L' (21f)
*24. *R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 L B2 F2 U' B L2 U R2 D' B D' F2 (21f)
*25. *R' F2 R B2 D2 L B2 U2 L B2 R2 D L D U R B U' R' B' F' (21f)
*26. *B' R2 F' U2 B R2 F L2 B2 F' R2 D' L' F2 U2 R' D' U' R' F2 U2 (21f)
*27. *U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R F L' B D B2 R F R' D' (21f)
*28. *L B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B' R U' L2 U' L F2 U B2 L' R' (21f)
*29. *B2 D U F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L' F' L R D' L R F' D' B' R2 U' (21f)
*30. *D R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' R' U R2 D' F' L F' U' F2 U (21f)
*31. *D2 R' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' F R' U' L' R D F' U L' D B2 (21f)
*32. *F L2 B' F' U2 L2 F' L2 F R' F L2 U F' R2 U R' F2 L U' (20f)
*33. *L U2 R F2 L B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R' U L' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L F U2 (21f)
*34. *U L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 R' B L' F' D2 R2 B2 L' U F2 U' (21f)
*35. *L' D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R' U B' R' F' R2 D' R B2 D F' (21f)
*36. *R2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U R D F D2 L R F' L F D U (21f)
*37. *D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 L R' U2 F' U' L2 D F2 R' D B R2 (20f)
*38. *B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' R F' R2 B2 F U' L D U2 L' D2 (20f)
*39. *R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 F L' F' R B' L' R2 U (20f)
*40. *R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 F2 R' D R U2 B U2 F' R2 B' R' D R2 (21f)
*41. *F D2 R2 F' L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 U' L' D' F2 D2 L' D' R' F D' F' (21f)
*42. *B2 L' F2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 R' B F2 U B' F' U R' D2 B' F2 (19f)
*43. *L2 D R2 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' B R2 B2 D R F' U2 B' U' F' U' (21f)
*44. *U F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B L2 R' U L B R2 F2 R2 (21f)
*45. *B2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 U' L' F' R B' L F D F2 R F (20f)
*46. *U' F2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 U F U2 L B' D2 L' D R' D' F2 L (20f)
*47. *F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R F U' R' F' U B2 L' B' D2 R2 (21f)
*48. *U F2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 R D' L B2 F' L D' F2 U B D' U' (21f)
*49. *U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R D B2 U F2 U' R' B' F U' F' (21f)
*50. *R D2 L' F2 L D2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 R B D R2 F' R F (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 L U' F' D U2 B2 R2 U' F (21f)
*2. *B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R' U2 L2 F D' B F' U' L' R' (20f)
*3. *R' U2 L' B2 L B2 L' F2 R' D2 R B' F' R' D F2 D F' D' F2 U (21f)
*4. *B2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 L D2 R' F2 U R' B' D' B2 R2 B F' (21f)
*5. *L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L B L2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' F (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U R2 B D2 L R2 F' R B' U2 L2 D' L (21f)
*2. *L U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 F' D2 R2 U R' F2 D L' D2 (21f)
*3. *R D2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 L B2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 L' D U' R' F2 U2 L (21f)
*4. *L R D2 F2 R F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' R' U' B R' U2 L F L' D F2 (21f)
*5. *L' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 R2 D L F2 D' B F L' B R2 B' (19f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 F' R2 B' L' F' U L' R' D U L (21f)
*2. *D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 R D2 F D L' U' B U2 F2 R U (21f)
*3. *D2 F2 L' F2 R F2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' B' D' F' L' D2 L' D L R' D2 (21f)
*4. *L2 U2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' D' B' D' F' L' R2 D' B U B' (21f)
*5. *D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 R F U' L' U2 R2 F' D L' B F L2 R' (20f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R U F' D L2 B U' R2 F (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *L' F2 L2 Rw2 R' D F2 Rw D Uw2 U R' Fw' L2 B Fw L U' L' B' D' R2 F' Uw' L U L D' U2 L' Fw2 Uw2 U' F2 Rw R2 F U Rw D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R B' L' U' R B' D2 F D2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L' F2 D L B2 R' F2 U' B U2
*3. *U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' F' U' L2 B2 R' B D' U2 F R' F' (21f)
*4. *Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw D Uw F' D' B Uw' U F' U Rw' F' D2 R' D' Uw U2 L' F' L Rw' Fw' L' Fw' F' Rw Uw Fw L' Rw R Uw2 Rw B' Uw' Rw' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *B' R F L D2 L2 D' B' U R' F L' B L D2 R B' R' D' F R' B2 L' D' B2
*3. *F2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 L' D2 F' D' F2 L F' R D' U2 B' F U (21f)
*4. *D Uw R2 D' Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' R' U' L Rw' U L B L' Fw2 F' Uw' L2 Rw' R' F U B' Fw' F' U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 D' Rw Uw2 U L' Uw'
*5. *D L Uw2 R' B' Bw Fw' F' R' D Dw2 R2 U Lw F Rw Bw Lw' R' F' U2 Bw L' Rw R B' L' B' U' F Uw2 Fw' Lw Uw2 Bw2 Fw U' L' U' Fw Uw' Fw' R2 Bw Fw' U2 Bw F Uw B' F' U B Bw Fw D2 Dw Uw' Lw F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *D R U2 R' U2 F2 L F' R2 U' L2 B' R D2 R U R' B D' L2 F D2 R' U2 F'
*3. *B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 R B2 L' F R2 U F' U2 F D' R' U' F' U2 (21f)
*4. *F' Rw R Fw Rw2 Fw F2 Rw' R' B' Uw L2 R' U L2 B2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw R' Fw2 Rw D2 Uw' U' R2 Uw' L' B2 Fw2 F Uw2 Fw' F2 D' Uw U R Uw
*5. *U Fw Uw2 Rw B' Rw2 D F2 Rw R D2 Rw Uw R2 D Dw' Uw2 U' Lw' Bw' Fw' Uw B' D Dw' U Bw D Lw2 Dw' Fw Lw D2 Uw L' Dw L2 D L2 U Rw F L B' D' Dw Uw2 U' Fw L' Rw B2 Lw Rw2 R' Dw' F' D Bw F
*6. *L2 2F 2L' B' 2B 3F 2F' F' L' 2D L2 D' 2D' 3U 2U' 2B 3F' U' 2L R2 D U2 2L' 3R' R 2B2 3F2 2F 2L' 2F2 L2 3F L 3F L' 2F2 2D2 2B 2D' 2B2 2F 2L2 3F' F' R B2 D2 3U 2U 3R U 2L' 2F' U 2B' L D F' 2L' 3R' B' 3U' 3F' L' R F 2D' 3U' U B2 2F D 2R' F U2 2R2 B2 F 3R2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *D L' F2 R' D L' B' D2 R F' D B2 U R' B R B' L' D L U' L2 D' B2 U2
*3. *R U2 L U2 B2 L F2 R' F2 L2 B2 D L R B' D R' U' F' D L2 (21f)
*4. *D2 Uw U2 B U' R2 Uw2 L Rw R' B' F2 L' F2 U F L Fw' L U' B R2 Fw D Fw' L D B Fw' F' Rw R2 Fw2 F Uw U' R' U2 B R
*5. *F2 Lw2 Rw B Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw' B Lw Rw' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 U Bw L B' U2 Bw' R Fw' F' Uw R' F2 Dw' Uw B' D R' F D U2 Rw' Fw' D Uw Lw2 B' F' U F D2 Fw Uw' B' Fw F' L2 Rw R' Fw Uw Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 Rw Uw2
*6. *2L2 2U' 3R D 2D' U B2 3F 3R' R F2 2U2 U' L U2 2B' 2D' B' D 2R D 2R2 3U' U' 3F 3U L 2B 3R2 R' 3F' 2L2 R2 2F' 2L' U2 3R' R F' L2 2R2 R2 D2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U R2 3U U2 2B' 3F2 2D U2 R2 3U' 2F' L D F' 3R' 2B 2R2 3U2 2R2 2B' U 3R2 B2 3F' R D2 2D2 2F D2 2D 2U' L 3R' F
*7. *B2 3F' 2F D' 2D2 B2 U 2L2 D2 B' D2 2D U' B' 3F2 2F L2 2R 3F 3D 3B 2R2 2F' 2U' B 3B' 3F' 2F' F 2L 2R' 2D2 2L' 2U F2 2U2 2L 3L2 2R' R 3B' 3F' F 3R2 2B 3F2 2F2 3U' 2U 3F 2U 2L R 3U2 L' R' 3F' U' 2R2 3U 2U2 U2 2B 3U U L' 2B2 2L' 2R' 3F2 3L2 2R R 3U2 L 3U' 3L 3D U' R2 2B' 3U' B 3B' F 3D2 U2 L' F' D2 2U' 2B' 3F' 2F2 3R2 D 3U2 F 2R2 3U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *r' b' u L R U' R B' L B R U R U B L' B' R L' R B' U L' R' U' 
*2. *l' r' b' u' L U' R B' L' B L' B L' U' R' U' B U' B R B U' L R L' 
*3. *l' b' L U L B' U' L' U' B' R U R L' R B' L R' B R' U' R U R U' 
*4. *l r b u R U B L U R' B U' L' R' B R' L U' L U R L U' L' R 
*5. *l b u' R' L B' L' B L' B L U' B U L' U' B R' B' U' R U B U R 

*Square-1*
*1. * (3,6) (-3,-3) (6,1) (4,4) (4,1) (4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (4,0) (2,3) (4,2)
*2. * (1,6) (2,-1) (-3,0) (-3,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0) (1,4) (4,5) (-2,3) (-3,3) (0,5) (-5,2) 
*3. * (0,-1) (0,-3) (0,3) (1,0) (0,3) (0,1) (2,4) (6,0) (0,1) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (3,0) (3,0) (3,2) (3,0) 
*4. * (6,0) (6,-3) (0,1) (2,0) (-3,0) (6,5) (6,4) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (3,2) 
*5. * (0,-4) (0,-2) (-3,0) (3,5) (-5,0) (5,0) (0,1) (0,3) (4,3) (0,2) (6,3) (2,0) (4,1) (4,0) (2,4) (6,2) (6,4)


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 13, 2008)

i have been anxiously awaiting this. 

*2x2*: (6.42), 5.38, 4.92, 5.36, (2.92)= *5.22* gotta love them OLL skips

*clock*: (10.91), (13.91), 12.13, 12.30, 11.75=*12.06* WOW! practice really paid off!

*4x4*: 1:34.28, 1:35.39 P, 1:37.02, (1:46.80) O, (1:29.80) O= *1:35.56* no parities helps.

*3 OH*: (55.69), 56.30, (1:10.91), 1:02.69, 56.73=*58.57* sub minute. cool.

*3x3*: 22.00, (18.74), 22.05, (22.19), 20.14= *21.40* eh ok. E-perm on number 4 screwed me, since i use 2 t perms. i got to PLL by 15 secs on that one....


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 13, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

3x3x3: (14.59), 15.79, (18.10), 14.64, 14.93 = 15.12 avg
Comment: Tried using a different cube for this week...... bad idea lol

3x3x3OH: 29.96, (31.63), 29.22, (27.68), 30.25 = 29.81 avg
Comment: Just plain bad.... *sigh*

3x3x3Feet: 1:55.38, 2:32.95, (3:56.27), 2:04.23, (1:45.56) = 2:10.85 avg
Comment: I'm Getting there, 1:45 could have been SO MUCH BETTER cause last 2 moves of U perm took LITERALLY 15 seconds out of disallignment and just plain out being nervous as hell 

3x3x3FMC: 38 Move solution
Scramble: B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R U F' D L2 B U' R2 F 
Solution: X-cross - (y') URU' R2 F2 U2 BU'L' U2RU2 = 12
F2L#2 - (x,y') U'R F'UF = 5
F2L#3 - (x',y') UR' UR' = 4
F2L#4+OLL - U2R' U'R2 U'R2 U2 R' = 8
PLL - U FB' R2 F'B UR2U' = 9
Total moves = 38
Comment: YAY! sub 40 again! and with a solution this time  sorry arnaud about last week  forgive me? 

2x2x2BLD: 24.59, 24.06, 25.42 = 24.06
Comment: Nice! consistent too   

3x3x3BLD: 1:36.10, DNF, 1:23.52 = 1:23.52
Comment: Not good... the DNF was a 1:11.16 DNF off by 4 edges so yeah.... not even that good 
 Bad 3x3 BLD this week oh well... 

3x3x3MultiBLD: 3/4=2 points, 12:36.38
Comment: OH MY GOD THIS WAS A FAST TIME! i just wish i had got them all!  Damn!

5x5x5BLD: DNF(1:06:25.59), DNS, DNS
Comment: First every try at 5x5 BLD, next weeks comp i may try all 3 

4x4x4: 1:14.40P, (1:16.49P), 1:02.32, (1:01.79O), 1:06.09O = 1:07.60 avg
Comment: Besides those first 2 solves, this was nice 

5x5x5: 1:48.03, (1:49.14), 1:46.94, 1:39.71, (1:39.23) = 1:44.89 avg
Comment: Terrible...  

7x7x7: 6:52.56, (6:32.62), (6:58.75), 6:33.49, 6:41.04 = 6:42.36 avg
Comment: I guess im the only cuber who doesnt improve with practice.. LUCKY ME!! ........... *sigh*

Clock: 14.08, 13.05, (15.79), (12.98), 13.80 = 13.64 avg
Comment: Wow... i used to be SO MUCH better... oh well i'll practice for next's weeks comp and show what im REALLY made of!! Yeah!  

Megaminx: (2:46.98), 1:54.80, (1:34.12), 1:51.42, 2:01.85 = 1:56.02 avg
Comment: The first solve was just a HUGE trainwreck and messed up LL COMPLETELY then had to press the spacebar over 9-10 for the time to stop for some weird reason... *sigh* nice best single though 

Pyraminx: 8.37, 9.97, (11.35), 9.96, (7.33) = 9.43 avg
Comment: horrible...   

Square-1: 37.30, (59.12), 45.25, (36.60), 49.77 = 44.11 avg
Comment: Damn... this was bad too, stupid 59 solve i forgot an alg and sat there for literally 20 seconds thinking ugh...


----------



## Erik (Aug 13, 2008)

*Erik:*
*2: *4.13, (4.63), (2.59), 4.38, 2.64 => *3.72 *last one saved my avg
*3: *11.92, 12.28, (13.25), 11.47, (10.30) => *11.89 *ah well it's sub-12*
OH: *(22.67), 27.05, (30.66), 29.61, 23.69 => *26.78 *bullocks should've warmed up..
*Feet: *1:09.53, 1:10.19, (1:17.91), (56.78), 1:06.75 => *1:08.82* improvement
*Pyra: *9.59, (10.98), 8.05, 9.89, (5.20) => *9.18 *the last solve was very good, the rest could be a bit better
*S-1: *(50.56), 27.24, (25.02), 25.53, 38.84 => *30.54* ok those were 3 very easy LL's, on one I had like one layer solved an only an H perm on the other one..
*FMC:
*Scramble: B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R U F' D L2 B U' R2 F 
inverse scramble to solve:
F' L F2 L' B' R2 D R2 B2 (9) double X-cross 
x2y [F' D' F U2 F' D F] R U R' L' U' L (22)
F' U F2 U R' U' F' U F R F' U2 (34) y'x2*
Final solution:*
x2y U2 F R' F' U' F U R U' F2 U' F L' U L R U' R' F' D' F U2 F' D F y'x2 B2 R2 D' R2 B L F2 L' F *(34)* 
[was U2, and then U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F to fix last 3 corners]*
Comment: *Found the first 5 move 2x2x2 block in about 2 minutes (incl scrambling), took me a while to find th R2 D R2 B2 part. Then found this continuation + insertion in 15 minutes. Went looking for other stuff but nothing looked better. Good start, end could still be better as usual.

​


----------



## MistArts (Aug 13, 2008)

*2:* 6.08, 6.28, (8.62+2) 4.01, (3.02) =5.44
Not good enough. My PBL's have improved though. My PB avg of 5 by 0.03


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 13, 2008)

Square-1: 50.97 avg. New way of moving the puzzle. 
1:00.74
40.41
57.67
54.84
38.89


----------



## alexc (Aug 13, 2008)

*2:* 7.71 8.86 DNF 4.88 12.66 = 9.74
Wtf, these scrambles were some of the worst I've ever had!

*3:* 24.68 14.50 16.58 17.61 14.59 = 16.26
Not bad.

*7:* 10:10.99 9:52.31 9:21.69 9:49.15 9:35.41 = 9:45.62
Good.

*3oh:* 33.61 26.72 27.09 DNF 23.56 = 29.14
DNF was a POP. Done with my new awesome secret combo/hybrid OH cube. 

*3bld:* 1:10.65 1:33.25 DNF = 1:10.65
The last one would have been about 1:10-1:12, but I popped on the last alg. 

*4bld:* 8:12.61 6:47.97 DNS = 6:47.97
Yeah, new PB!

*5bld:* DNF DNS DNS
*Sigh* I think I'm doing everything right, but it always comes out wrong.

*234:* 1:39.46

*2345:* 4:43.52


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 14, 2008)

*2x2x2:* (10.69), 9.32, 7.64, (4.15), 9.08
*Average:* 8.18
*Comment:* Wow! Personal Best on the fourth solve! Also Personal Best on the average!

*3x3x3:* 43.68, (52.37), 48.95, (37.39), 38.21
*Average:* 44.12
*Comment:* First three were okay for me, the last two were good for me. 

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:57.82, 1:51.66, 1:52.81, (2:01.94), (1:33.45)
*Average:* 1:51.54
*Comment:* This was not a very good session for me. 

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4:* 4:19.62
*Comment:* The 4x4 solve was faster than usual. 

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5:* 11:30.12

*Magic:* 9.89, 9.82, 7.54, (7.37), (9.99)
*Average:* 8.92
*Comment: * I just got my magic about 2 hours ago. I will get better. 

*Pyraminx:* (19.36), 14.69, 16.57, (13.84), 19.30
*Average:* 16.75
*Comment:* Hooray! The fourth solve was a personal best. This has been a good week for me. 

*Megaminx:* 5:07.44, 5:27.42, (4:57.51), (5:45.07), 5:27.54 
*Average:* 5:21.00
*Comment:* They were pretty good for me. I improved and the third solve was a personal best. 

*Snake:* 15.88, 17.68, (18.84), 16.82, (14.82)
*Average:* 16.81
*Comment:* I know, I am not very good at the snake. I never watched a guide so I use a method I made up. I use an old snake that I got on ebay. It is blue and white, but the pieces are solid colors. Does anyone know if it is possible to lubricate a snake? Oh yeah, on the bright side, the last solve was a personal best.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a good 3x3x3 fewest moves solve, so I couldn't resist posting it early. In mrCage skeleton style (I love it when I can feebly pretend to be Per, even if he'll probably beat it by 10 moves) (and yes, I know - he probably wouldn't even post this solution because 33 moves is too poor for him to bother with, but it's good by my standards):

D L2 U' F2 R' B R F' R' B' U2 F' D' F L2 D' F L D2 L' D B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B D' L F L F' (33)

2x2x2: D L2 U' F . R' U2
2x2x3: F' D' F L2 D' F
3x cross: L D2 L' D . L2 D'
solve edges (leaves 5 corners): L F L F'
insert at first .: F R' B R F' R' B' R
insert at second .: B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2
Before first insertion, F F become F2; after first insertion, R R' cancel; after second insertion, L2 L2 cancel.

The big difference between me and Per - my skeleton was 22 moves; he would probably come up with one in 12.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I had a good 3x3x3 fewest moves solve, so I couldn't resist posting it early. In mrCage skeleton style (I love it when I can feebly pretend to be Per, even if he'll probably beat it by 10 moves) (and yes, I know - he probably wouldn't even post this solution because 33 moves is too poor for him to bother with, but it's good by my standards):
> 
> D L2 U' F2 R' B R F' R' B' U2 F' D' F L2 D' F L D2 L' D B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B D' L F L F' (33)
> 
> ...




Wow Mike thats awesome! I dont know how you really good FMC people can figure out some of the stuff you do, i dont get a lot of the cancelletion, and cycle stuff and the steps you go through and... ARGH *head hurts*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Wow Mike thats awesome! I dont know how you really good FMC people can figure out some of the stuff you do, i dont get a lot of the cancelletion, and cycle stuff and the steps you go through and... ARGH *head hurts*



You're funny - I'm definitely not a "really good FMC" person. I just occasionally get lucky - this was a lucky one. Corner insertions are relatively easy for me to find from all my big cube BLD commutator practice - that's the one advantage I have. But I'm still not even as good at the insertions as the "really good FMC people" are, and I'm terrible at the rest of it.

You did quite well with your 38 move solution! Very efficient Fridrich style solution - very nice. I would have been quite happy with that one, on a typical week. I do think this was a relatively lucky scramble for fewest moves.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Mike thats awesome! I dont know how you really good FMC people can figure out some of the stuff you do, i dont get a lot of the cancelletion, and cycle stuff and the steps you go through and... ARGH *head hurts*
> ...



Yeah the scramble itself wasnt all that great, which is why i was happy i got 38 move fridrich solution. lets say next week.. we both get sub 20?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 14, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Can I try for sub-10?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh my ...

Now people are getting 33 and 38 move solutions and calling themselves amateurs. When are you going to realise that a solution with a double insertion that even cancels many moves is just really good?

And I can't stop people from trying to get sub-10, but the chance of ever getting a scramble that could be solved in sub-10 moves are about 0. Sometimes we get scrambles that can only be solved in 19 moves or more.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 15, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4_bld: 7:16.60 DNF 7:40.02
7x7x7_bld: 3:33:50.15 DNS DNS
comment: yay! first successful solve ever! Done while racing Daniel Beyer on 6x6x6 BLD at my apartment


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm going to the Dutch Masters, so I thought I practised some BLD:

3x3 BLD: 5:53.53, DNF (7:37.97 off by 5 edges), 9:00.03 : 5:53.53
My PB , the 3rd scramble was not so hard, but i just couldn't get the edge permutation in my head.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Oh my ...
> 
> Now people are getting 33 and 38 move solutions and calling themselves amateurs. When are you going to realise that a solution with a double insertion that even cancels many moves is just really good?
> 
> And I can't stop people from trying to get sub-10, but the chance of ever getting a scramble that could be solved in sub-10 moves are about 0. Sometimes we get scrambles that can only be solved in 19 moves or more.



I still say it was lucky. I stumbled into the skeleton. I just did a normal 2x2x2 to 2x2x3 to 3x cross (with a pretty high move count by your standards), then discovered I was only 4 moves from a skeleton. I always look for a skeleton when I get to that point, and sometimes I get lucky. I admit I'm not bad at finding insertions (not great, but okay), but overall, I'm still definitely an amateur. And I think overall Derrick is about as good at this as I am - his skill just lies in other parts of the solve.

And yeah, you're right that sub-10 is pretty outrageously unlikely.


----------



## Mirek (Aug 15, 2008)

*My modest solution*



Mike Hughey said:


> I had a good 3x3x3 fewest moves solve, so I couldn't resist posting it early. In mrCage skeleton style (I love it when I can feebly pretend to be Per, even if he'll probably beat it by 10 moves) (and yes, I know - he probably wouldn't even post this solution because 33 moves is too poor for him to bother with, but it's good by my standards):
> 
> D L2 U' F2 R' B R F' R' B' U2 F' D' F L2 D' F L D2 L' D B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B D' L F L F' (33)
> 
> ...



Realistically, Per often came up with such skeleton that had about 15 moves...but...1 hour is not usually enough for such achievement. Well, I have to admit he is the Master of all Skeletons

Here is my so-so 1-hour solution (45 minutes spent before getting this one):
solving inverse scramble
pseudo [U'] 2x2X3: F L' B U F2 D' R2 D F D'
towards f2l: F R2 F2 R F' R2 F'*
U R U' R' U' B U B' F2
insert at *: F D F' U F D' F' U' 
After cancelations
F L' B U F2 D' R2 D F D' F R2 F2 R F' R2 D F' U F D' F' R U' R' U' B U B' F2 U' ,
the solution is its inverse
U F2 B U' B' U R U R' F D F' U' F D' R2 F R' F2 R2 F' D F' D' R2 D F2 U' B' L F' (31)


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 16, 2008)

For inverse scramble, I found 
2x2x3 block: F'RU2L'F2D'LFD2F'
That's the best one I've found. I found many OK beginnings, but everytime I try to finish F2L, it was ugly. I found a very nice start for Roux (5 move first block, 8 move for a 1x2x3 and 1x2x2, the last pair was ugly), but I abandoned that. Sometimes I can solve the cube with the exception of something like 2 edges and 5 corners in about 20 moves. Some of the pieces are placed correctly but in wrong orientation. I'm not sure how to deal with the problem when I encounter this. It becomes a 40+ move full solution.
For example:
FL'BLRUR'U'R2FD2F'L'z'B'RBU'RBU2B'U'
For this week's inverse scramble.

For now, my inverse solution is:
F L' B L R U R' U' R2 F D2 F' L' z' R B' R2 U' R2 U R' B R' y R' F R U R' U' F' U R y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2
45 moves.    

With premove R2:
Nice triple extended cross (only 13 moves! Usually I get about 18), I don't know how to continue... BLB2DF'R'B2RB2RUB'R

Ok, I continued, but it still sucks.
3xcross: B L B2 D F' R' B2 R B2 R U B' R 
Finish F2L: x' U' F' U F U2 R U R' 
LL: y F R B' R B R2 U' B' U F' U2 B U' B' U2 B U 
Undo premove F2
39 moves.
It's funny how I did the Premove R2 just so that I break up the blocks so I can focus, yet it's my best attempt.

B L B2 D F' R' B2 R B2 R U B' U R U2 x' U2 F U R U' R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U R2
31 moves. Yes!!! Finally I did it!
I suck at corner insertions. Can someone check to see if I could have done the corner cycle earlier and cancel some moves?


----------



## sgowal (Aug 16, 2008)

Sven Gowal

*2x2*
Times: (10.31) 8.22 9.31 (5.50) 6.88
Avg: 8.14 seconds

*3x3*
Times: 19.41 19.92 (21.66) (17.95) 19.75
Avg: 19.69 seconds -> not bad

*Sq-1*
Times: 58.66 51.86 (1:37.83) (41.61) 46.91
Avg: 52.48 seconds -> sub-45 here I come


----------



## joey (Aug 16, 2008)

Sven!    (excessive smileys due to the message being too short!)


----------



## MistArts (Aug 16, 2008)

This is my solution so far in 20 minutes.

*Fewest Moves:*

Scramble: B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R U F' D L2 B U' R2 F

Solution: D2 F U' F2 U B' D' B D2 R D2 U R U' D' R2 D B' D' R D' (21)

2x2x2 Block: D2 F U' F2 U (5)
Psuedo 223: B' D' B D2 R D2 (11)
Psuedo Tripple-X: U R U' D' R2 D (17)
Undo psuedonesss leaving 2 corners and 2 edges: B' D' R D' (21)

I hate parity.


----------



## MasakitChan (Aug 17, 2008)

3x3: 18.81, (16.53), 19.00, (23.19), 19.86 = 19.48

Wah hard cross on the 4th scramble.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 17, 2008)

MistArts said:


> This is my solution so far in 20 minutes.
> 
> *Fewest Moves:*
> 
> ...



You scared me for a second! I thought you finished with 21 moves! Well, this is still pretty nice. But fixing this parity looks difficult.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 17, 2008)

*2x2* 10.63, 7.77, 14.81, 20.08, 13.30= 12.82 

*3x3* 31.81, 27.30, 39.75, 31.22, 31.86= 31.63

*3x3 OH* 1:34.03, 1:44.13, 1:45.93, 1:37.09, 1:19.47= 1:38.42

*4x4* 2:35.36, 2:35.75, 2:48.06, 2:29.30, 2:13.69= 2:33.47
the 2:13 was a new single and the avg is a new pb avg too!! =]
*5x5*

*Magic* 11.84, 13.03, 9.06, 9.91, 10.71= 10.82
new pb avg!
*234*

*2345*


----------



## Jacco (Aug 17, 2008)

*2x2:* (7.68), 9.59, 8.58, 8.17, (10.01) = *8.78*
Bad

*3x3:* 19.90, 17.22, (21.21), 20.65, (15.75) = *19.26*
Average, nice non-lucky 15.75.
*
4x4:* 1:20.21 (O), 1:38.93 (OP), 1:42.65 (OP), (1:17.38) (O), (1:45.59) (O) = *1:33.93*
Bad.

*3x3 OH:* 45.13, (53.02), 45.75, (44.40), 45.83 = *45.33*
I don't practise.

*234 Relay:* *2:13.27*

*FM:*
Scramble: B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R U F' D L2 B U' R2 F
Solution: *39 moves.*

2x2x2: B L B2 D F' (5)
2x2x3: R'B' R U R2 U' R' B' U (14)
F2L + OLL: B' R2 D' R2 D R2 B'R2 D' R D R'D'R D (29)
PLL: B2 U' B D2 B' U B D2 B2 R (39)

I never do FM except sometimes in the weekly competition.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 18, 2008)

2: 3.66 10.59 2.94 3.22 2.47 = 3.27 nice

3: 13.31 14.94 14.66 14.50 12.09 = 14.16 good

4: 1:05.53 56.69 59.06 O 1:08.28 P 1:03.97 O = 1:02.85 ok

5: 1:53.81 1:54.25 1:40.31 2:06.97 1:52.71 = 1:53.59 no warmup

2BLD: 24.90 20.44 30.36 = 30.44

3BLD:

MultiBLD:

3OH: 29.94 28.33 25.69 29.72 26.40 = 28.15 ok


234Relay: 1:29.78 bad
2: 0:05
4: 1:08 OP
3: 0:16

2345Relay: 3:18.18 good
2: 0:04
5: 1:56 : (
4: 1:04 P
3: 0:14


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 2: 3.66 *10.59* 2.94 3.22 2.47 = 3.27 nice
> 
> 3: 13.31 14.94 14.66 14.50 12.09 = 14.16 good



whoa! 10.59? what part of it did you mess up? i know it was a crappy scramble but thats like 3 entire solves for you. i lucked out and saw this first layer on the first color i tried, and it led into a PBL skip. of course this is ortega not guimond.

scramble: B' L' B' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L D' L' F U' L' F2 U R D' L F2 D' F

FL: x F2 R F' U F2 (5)
OLL: y R U R' U' R' F R F' (13)
PLL: U2 (14)

strangely enough i think this solution saved my average.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 18, 2008)

2x2: 4.40, (6.56), 4.80, 4.59, (4.05)= 4.60 2x2 is silly. 
3x3: 13.09, 13.27, 13.78, (16.38), (12.34)= 13.38 I can dig it. 
3x3 OH: 26.84, 29.81, (20.22), (30.08), 25.40= 27.35 So I guess my brain felt like saying, "Let's be normal, then crap, then good, then crap, then normal." =[
4x4: (49.52...NICE!!!), 1:00.36, (1:10.78)(OP), 1:00.44(P), 1:05.59(O)= 1:02.13 A LOT of 4x4 practice this weekend. I guess it payed off. =]
5x5: 1:49.47, 2:09.72, (2:14.93), 1:52.38, (1:47.02)= 1:57.19 WHAT!?! I haven't even touched a 5x5 this weekend and I do this!?! I guess my 4x4 practice REALLY improved my 5x5...

Wow, really good comp this week. =]

I'll probably start sucking now with school starting though. =[


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 18, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > 2: 3.66 *10.59* 2.94 3.22 2.47 = 3.27 nice
> ...


yeah I have no idea what happened. I thought I saw all the way to PBL like usual from inspection but, it didn't get it. then when I tried to fix it, it didn't again. finally i finished orienting at like 9 seconds


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 18, 2008)

3x3: 27.66, 29.68, 28.57, (30.42),(25.40)= 28.63 average

3x3 OH: 1:16.55, (1:19.41), 60.83, 1:12.63, (59.67)= 1:10 average


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2008)

Jacco said:


> *FM:*
> Scramble: B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R U F' D L2 B U' R2 F
> Solution: *39 moves.*
> 
> ...


(these are just guidelines)
Well, 5 moves for a 2x2x2 is pretty good. 9 moves more for a 2x2x3 is way to much. 15 moves for final cross piece, 2 pairs and OLL is good. PLL is a short one, but because it is a 3-cycle of pieces that don't change any other pieces you could fix those 3 pieces at any time during the solve (this is called an insertion). A 3-cycle of corners can often be done in 8 moves (3+1+3+1 or 1+3+1+3 commutator) and you get 2 moves cancelled on average by trying to insert it on different moments.

Once you get the concept of insertions you will often be able to manipulate the last layer during your F2L so only 3 edges, 4 edges or 3 corners need fixing (fixing means orient and permute). That way you don't have to use OLL+PLL and you can save a lot of moves. The shortest OLL+PLL would be 6+9. Fixing 3 or 4 edges can be done in 6 (but 8 is more likely) and 3 corners can be done in 8 (and you with cancellations that becomes even less).

I have some recent examples here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=76389&postcount=90


----------



## Piotr (Aug 18, 2008)

piotr kozka

333
times: (14.92) 19.83 (20.24) 18.64 15.25
avg: 17,91

222
times: (4.53) (dnf) 5.30 5.03 6.42
avg: 5.58


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

MistArts said:


> This is my solution so far in 20 minutes.
> 
> *Fewest Moves:*
> 
> ...



I give up!

I thought about doing F2 and then a Y-perm on the L slice....but my Y-perm alg is too long.

So....here's optimal Y-perm

z y L2 U' B2 D' B2 U B D B' L2 F U' F' (L2 after)

The F2 will cancel out z y L2 so the solution would be 35 moves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

Everything but Snake again. I really need to get one.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.27, 12.75, 11.43, 12.97, 11.77 = *11.98*
*3x3x3:* 25.25, 26.03, 31.83, 27.19, 24.91 = *26.16*
Comment: Wow – hard to believe I’m the same person as the one who was turning in 45 second solves in Cincinnati on Saturday! Why couldn’t I have done this there?
*4x4x4:* 1:52.64 (O), 1:58.31 (P), 1:58.89 (OP), 1:48.01, 2:03.33 (OP) = *1:56.61*
*5x5x5:* 2:58.08, 2:56.67, 2:54.81, 2:53.67, 2:55.53 = *2:55.67*
Comment: Wow – consistent. And pretty good times for me.
*6x6x6:* 6:33.71 (P), 6:40.88, 6:46.86 (OP), 6:51.93 (OP), 6:41.81 (P) = *6:43.18*
Comment: Again – surprisingly consistent.
*7x7x7:* 10:38.54, 9:33.64, 10:14.17, 9:28.93, 10:05.67 = *9:57.83*
Comment: Yay - my first sub-10 average! (Barely.)
*2x2x2 BLD:* 46.47, 38.33, DNF (54.05) = *38.33*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:34.44, 2:51.55, 2:06.21 = *2:06.21*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (11:38.09, 6:16), DNF (11:32.87, 6:11), 9:53.71 (4:51) = *9:53.71*
Comment: First one off by 3 wings – cycled the wrong direction. Second one off by 2 corners – forgot to do parity (such a stupid mistake!).
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (20:33.29, 10:44), 25:31.17 (12:00), 19:35.38 (9:33) = *19:35.38*
Comment: First one off by two wings – mismemorized. Nice to finally get a couple of these in a row again!
*6x6x6 BLD:* 50:18.69 (23:06), DNS, DNS = *50:18.69*
Comment: The one I posted about on the Accomplishment Thread earlier. Very nice to finally get one again, and I’m very happy with the time. The next time I try this I’ll have new stickers, so maybe I can improve some more!
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (3:39:43.95, 1:50:00), DNF (3:39:43.95, 1:50:00), DNS = *DNF*
Comment: The result of my first 7x7x7 multi attempt. First one off by 3 centrals and 3 inner +; second one off by 3 centrals, 4 inner wings, 6 obliques, 3 inner +, 7 inner X.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/6 = 6 points, 40:57.11* (27:06 memorization)
Comment: Starting to work back towards real numbers now. I still haven’t DNFed a cube in 3x3x3 multi since Nationals. (There, I jinxed myself – now I’m sure I’ll miss something next week! )
*3x3x3 OH:* 53.16, 1:01.84, 53.38, 53.09, 53.30 = *53.28*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:50.15, 2:36.06, 2:29.09, 2:09.03, 3:25.83 = *2:38.43*
Comment: I was sub-2 on the last one, but I messed up the PLL and had to redo F2L.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:33.02, 2:17.09, 1:58.25, 2:00.38, 1:54.19 = *2:05.24*
Comment: I’m getting better at this, but it seems like every week I need to relearn it to some degree – my times seem to get substantially better with each solve for a given week.
*2-4 Relay:* *3:03.85* (O)
*2-5 Relay:* *5:46.34* (OP)
*2-6 Relay:* *13:43.43* (OP, O)
*2-7 Relay:* *24:14.66* (OP, P)
*Magic:* 2.28, 2.09, 2.16, 2.66, 2.66 = *2.37*
*Master Magic:* 5.43, 4.33, 4.19, 4.63, 4.52 = *4.49*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one. Ugh – I can’t believe I didn’t think to ask around at Cincinnati to see if someone could let me borrow one to do 5 solves for this week’s competition. Perfect opportunity to do all events this week wasted. 
*Clock:* 27.25, 28.33, 27.09, 25.75, 28.55 = *27.56*
*MegaMinx:* 3:35.40, 3:01.99, 3:42.27, 3:26.13, 3:14.40 = *3:25.31*
*Pyraminx:* 31.30, 26.91, 25.27, 30.53, 28.36 = *28.60*
*Square-1:* 1:17.95, 56.70, 1:11.86 (P), 1:16.30 (P), 1:08.45 (P) = *1:12.20*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
Comment: See earlier post that contained the solution.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *82 moves*
Comment: Wheeeee!!!!!  (See #39 below for solution.)


----------



## Hubdra (Aug 19, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 20.38, (18.94), 19.20, (21.17), 19.47 = *19.68*


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice work on the feet solving Mr. Hughey, you're still improving well!
Well done Mr. Hardwick on the 7x7x7 BLD too!

*2x2x2:* 14.83 28.38 16.34 17.09 18.13 => 17.19

*3x3x3:* 21.98 16.13 19.89 24.92 19.00 => 20.29

*3x3x3_OH:* 41.99 DNF 34.11 37.48 40.50 => 39.99

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:58.06 1:39.50 3:37.42 1:27.70 1:36.52 => 1:44.69
On the third one I messed up an OLL with a silly mistake, fixed it, and had a different OLL. I then proceeded to screw that one up on a silly mistake, fixed it and got the same one, did the same mistake again, fixed it the same way, and on the third time got it right. 4 times OLL, not fun. I also got the Y-perm 3 out of 5 solves, which is a reasonable one so that's ok .
Wow, I just realised that I've been really slacking off on feet lately, these could easily have been faster. These times were motivated by Mr. Nakajima. This is one WR he won't have!

*4x4x4:* 1:43.38 1:33.86 1:44.53 1:39.66 1:35.58 => 1:39.54
My ES will be here any day now, then we'll see how I can really perform.

*5x5x5:* 2:40.30 1:57.75 2:10.61 2:29.89 2:27.06 => 2:22.52
OOOOOOOOH YEA!!!!!! Sub2  Something funny happened in the edges in the last one. I thought I had done 8, but I think I had only actually done 6, or else I screwed something up while doing the last 4.

*7x7x7:* 7:44.63 7:21.52 7:13.14 7:00.97 7:41.73 => 7:25.46
Good times, that lubing really helped! Every solve next week sub7  

My 6x6x6 is still out of action.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2008)

MistArts said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > This is my solution so far in 20 minutes.
> ...


I don't know many algs, but I think I use the (mirrored) inverse of that one for speedsolving. I perform it like (L' U' L) (F2 R' D) (R U) (R2 D') (R2 U' y' R2')


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, so this is pretty amazing for me:

Mike Hughey:
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *82 moves*   
Rw’ R’ Dw’ L Dw2 U F2 Rw’ R’ D Bw’ D2 Bw B Uw B F’ R2 Uw’ R2 Uw’ L’ Dw2 R Dw2 R’ Dw2 R2 L U L’ Dw2 Uw’ F’ U2 F Uw R Fw2 R’ B’ R Fw2 F’ Rw2 U’ L2 U Rw2 R U L2 B U2 D’ L2 F2 L2 F L2 F’ D F’ D L D L’ F D’ F’ D R’ D2 L U’ L’ D2 L U L’ D’ R
centers: Rw’ R’ Dw’ L Dw2 U F2 Rw’ R’ D Bw’ D2 Bw
B Uw B F’ R2 Uw’ R2 Uw’
L’ Dw2 R Dw2 R’ Dw2 R2 L U L’ Dw2
edges: Uw’ F’ U2 F Uw
R Fw2 R’ B’ R Fw2
F’ Rw2 U’ L2 U Rw2
3x3x3: R U L2 B U2
3x3x4: D’ L2 F2 L2 F L2
3x cross: F’ D F’ D L D L’
4th pair, plus all but three corners(!): F D’ F’ D R’ . D’ R
insert at .: D2 L U’ L’ D2 L U L’
There’s also a cancellation between the end of the centers and start of the edges (Dw2 Uw’), but I didn’t have time to rewrite everything to accommodate it. So that would really be 81 moves. I’m disappointed I didn’t have time to find a canceling insertion – I’m betting there’s a good one there somewhere, but I was just about out of time. 49 moves for reduction, then 33 moves for the 3x3x3 – if only they could always be this great! I have a feeling this is the best I will do at this for a very very long time.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

Great mike! I really hope for a snake to fall from the sky so you can do all events man!


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, so this is pretty amazing for me:
> 
> Mike Hughey:
> *4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *82 moves*
> ...





Just write it with a rotation.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Just write it with a rotation.



Oh, I'm so stupid - I didn't see that. The fact that it was a wide turn played with my mind so I didn't see it still works to do that. Oh well. Too late now.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 19, 2008)

*Per's FMC #203*

FMC-lover? Try this week's FMC #203 competition at Per's site: http://fmc.mustcube.net/
amazing scramble, amazing solution(s)
Gus


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

guusrs said:


> FMC-lover? Try this week's FMC #203 competition at Per's site: http://fmc.mustcube.net/
> amazing scramble, amazing solution(s)
> Gus



WOW......... Arnaud you want sub 20 THERES YOUR CHANCE


----------



## MatsLuthman (Aug 19, 2008)

2x2x2 BLD: 1:14.38 DNF 1:08.83 = 1:08.83

4x4x4 BLD: 37:19.12 37:13.59 DNS = 37:13.59


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > FMC-lover? Try this week's FMC #203 competition at Per's site: http://fmc.mustcube.net/
> ...



Wow - it looks like someone forgot to finish scrambling the cube.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 19, 2008)

3x3x3
(19.59) 15.30 (13.97) 17.00 15.93 = 16.08

4x4x4
1:05.36 (1:14.11) (57.09) 1:12.18 1:12.09 = 1:09.88

5x5x5
2:20.59 (2:26.52) (2:11.71) 2:18.31 2:24.63 = 2:21.18

Square-1
(29.25) 28.46 28.58 23.41 (22.90) = 26.52

I'm finally starting to flow again.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 20, 2008)

guusrs said:


> FMC-lover? Try this week's FMC #203 competition at Per's site: http://fmc.mustcube.net/
> amazing scramble, amazing solution(s)
> Gus



Yes Very easy! 
Got 34 moves quite easily in probably about 20 minutes. I'll try more options. I have hope of breaking sub-30 with this scramble!
How many moves is your best solution so far?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 20, 2008)

argh.... im so anxious waiting for the next weekly comp to start!  

how soon Arnaud?


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 20, 2008)

on that scramble i got f2l and oll in 17 moves, and then it was a g perm with auf and no cancellation, so it ended up being 30. if only it was an a perm...


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2008)

I haven't done the other one yet, but for this weeks competition I had a hard time with FMC. It took me 30 minutes to find a good start with a good continuation, but after that good continuation I couldn't find anything nice. I messed up the good continuation and while solving it with regular Fridrich I got lucky. 
2x2x2: F D (L') F' U F
2x2x3: L B' 
Good continuation that I didn't use: D' L' D' L D' 
Lucky continuation that I used: D2 L' D' L2 D, L' D2 L D2
Final pair leaving nice last layer: L F L2 F' L2 F L' F'
Last 3 corner (no time for an insertion left): F' D' B D F D' B' D

Total solution (32):
F D L' F' U F L B' D2 L' D' L2 D L' D2 L D2 L F L2 F' L2 F L' F2 D' B D F D' B' D

Mike: Amazing results this week. If only you would have gotten that 7x7x7 multi-blind.....
Derrick: It's up. Work hard!
Lars: Good to see you getting (low) 16's again. I was starting to get worried.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Lars: Good to see you getting (low) 16's again. I was starting to get worried.


Thanks for the encouragement, Arnaud.

I don't think those times really reflect how much I have improved lately, but the most important thing is that I've got my head sorted out now. Last week I was feeling very dejected and now I'm back to enjoying practicing and timing myself.

It's exactly this kind of positivism that has been lacking for a while and that I was hoping to get back by doing the weekly competition.

I'm ready to start making some _real_ improvements now.


----------



## joey (Aug 20, 2008)

Who else feels the urge to hug lars?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's a challenge for you Lars: Try to beat me at 5x5x5 next weekend. I am aiming for a single sub 2 and average sub 2:15

And for both Joey and Lars: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Hugs_Campaign. It can't be a coincidence that 5th of july 2008 was my last birthday


----------



## MistArts (Aug 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > FMC-lover? Try this week's FMC #203 competition at Per's site: http://fmc.mustcube.net/
> ...



I got a very nice 17 move F2L and all edges oriented in like 10 minutes. I'll finish it later... I'm hoping to beat my 28 move record (also 17 move F2L).


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...



I think I've found a 17 move F2L with all edges misoriented, so I abandoned that. So far my best try was 32. I've found like 5 solutions of 33 moves. (Some are different insertions, some are completely different beginnings.) 32 isn't bad, but I'm a little disappointed considering how easy the scramble looked as first.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



It didn't look easy to me. I at 20 minutes with 23 moves and a Z-perm left. I got 23 moves from a 5 move cancelling commutator (plus premoves). I trying to see the best spot to insert that Z-perm now...


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey I got a 17 move F2L + OLL. Then ended with a 13 move PLL....


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Hey I got a 17 move F2L + OLL. Then ended with a 13 move PLL....



I got a 23 move F2L + OLL....with Z-perm


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah thats 12 moves optimal just like my g perm was


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> yeah thats 12 moves optimal just like my g perm was



I got one move cancelled though.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 21, 2008)

haha i iwsh i did. i had no cancellation and an AUF


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > FMC-lover? Try this week's FMC #203 competition at Per's site: http://fmc.mustcube.net/
> ...


I checked with cube explorer and optimal would have been 18 moves. That means that sub 20 is almost impossible!

I really don't consider the http://fmc.mustcube.net/ #203 easy, but I have found a great way to do it (after about 4 hours of puzzling, and I am not finished yet)

Scramble: D U' F2 U' R' F R2 B D' B R F B' U R' D2 L' R2 F2 B' U' B D B2 F2 U L F U' B2
(do premove D' to see what's going on)
2x2 block: B' L' 
X-Cross: B' R D' R'
Double X-Cross + All edges oriented: R' U2 * R
Fix all edges while making sure that the bad corner at UFR get's broken up: R2 B2 U B2 u' B2 R2 u
Undo premove: D'
Insert first edge 3-cycle at the * : F' R' B' R F R' B R

That makes a partial solution of:
B' L' B' R D' R' R' U2 F' R' B' R F R' B R R R2 B2 U B2 u' B2 R2 u D' (26) and cancels to:
B' L' B' R D' R2 U2 F' R' B' R F R' B' U B2 D' R2 F2 (19) and 

I am considering this my corner-3-cycle-insertion-training. There are soooooo many 3-cycles to go through (approximately 100, but I just skip the ones I don't think can be done in 8) and I have only done about half of those. I am still hoping for more cancellations on the first insertion and for even more cancellations on the second insertion (not likely)

Edit: 2 hours more filled with 3-cycles and I am very pleased with the end result. 2 3-cycles of 8 moves, cancelling 4 moves each for a total of 8 moves for 5 corners oriented and permuted. This was my first skeleton and I like it for "no time limit fmc". But I have to be realistic. Spending 6 hours on 1 fmc is crazy.

Final solution: 
2x2 block: B' L' 
X-Cross: B' R D' R'
Double X-Cross + All edges oriented: R' U2 ** R
Fix all edges while making sure that the bad corner at UFR get's broken up: R2 B2 * U B2 u' B2 R2 u
Undo premove: D'
Insert at *: B D2 B' U B D2 B' U'
Insert at **: F' R' B' R F R' B R

That makes a full solution of:
B' L' B' R D' *R' R'* U2 F' R' B' R F R' _*B*_ *R R R2* _*B2 B*_ D2 B' U B D2 *B'* *U' U* *B2* u' B2 R2 *u D'* (34) and cancels to:
B' L' B' R D' R2 U2 F' R' B' R F R' D2 B' U B D2 B D' R2 F2 (22)

And for "our" events:

2x2x2: 8.88 7.48 10.68 8.55 9.00 = 8.81
3x3x3: 27.63 22.63 26.04 29.36 23.86 = 25.84
4x4x4: 1:36.70 1:46.31 1:43.98 1:36.20 1:42.12 = 1:40.93
5x5x5: 2:10.82 2:16.40 2:15.59 2:29.45 2:45.39 = 2:20.48
6x6x6: 7:01.12 15:50.00 6:38.27 6:24.43 7:36.00 = 7:05.13
7x7x7: 8:34.63 8:59.04 9:22.43 9:42.85 9:00.43 = 9:07.30
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_bf: 5:57.93 DNF DNF = 5:57.93
3x3x3_oh: 46.91 49.47 44.96 1:00.46 41.43 = 47.11
3x3x3_match: 4:44.80 3:06.34 1:28.13 1:35.31 1:23.02 = 2:03.26
3x3x3_fmc: F D L' F' U F L B' D2 L' D' L2 D L' D2 L D2 L F L2 F' L2 F L' F2 D' B D F D' B' D = 32
234-Relay: 2:10.13
2345-Relay: 4:44.42
23456-Relay: 10:44.07
234567-Relay: 23:33.07
Clock: 23.99 25.32 21.73 25.50 25.76 = 24.94
MegaMinx: 3:50.79 3:36.07 4:06.63 3:22.48 3:08.87 = 3:36.45
Square-1: 1:28.12 1:15.89 1:33.54 1:28.63 52.65 = 1:24.21


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 22, 2008)

ok Arnaud: WOW! 22 moves!?!?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Phil. 22 moves is crazy, but I only got that low because I spent so much time on it. The cancellations (which I worked for very hard) were crazy. From 34 to 22 means > 1/3 of all moves cancelled. I really like the part where I have B R R R2 B2 B 

But I have gotten 22 before (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=54314&postcount=28) within the hour and I got 18 on a very lucky scramble Lucas Garron gave me as a challenge (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=76188&postcount=71)

And now it's time for me to get some sleep. I hope I can finally get a 2x (or at least sub 33) next weekend


----------



## MistArts (Aug 22, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> haha i iwsh i did. i had no cancellation and an AUF



Here's my sucky-ish solution anyway. For fmc.mustcube

(P)2x2x3 Block: B' L' F B' R L2 F2 L2 F' (9)
(P)F2L: U' B' U R' U2 R2 B . R' (17)
Adjust B face: B (18)
Undo Premoves: U D2 (20)
Insertion at .: B' L' B R' B' L . B R (28)
Insestion at second .: L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 (40)

Cancellations: First insertion in the F2L + Adjust B face, U' B' U R' U2 R2 B B' L' B R' B' L B R R' B would become U' B' U R' U2 R2 L' B R' B' L B2 (5 moves cancelled) In the beginning of the second insertion, L L2 becomes L'.

Solution: B' L' F B' R L2 F2 L2 F' U' B' U R' U2 R2 L' B R' B' L' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 U D2 (34)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice 22 move solution, Arnaud!

About speedsolving, did you realize that I was only 0.32 seconds slower than you on 3x3x3 this week? And I actually did outdo you on a few speedsolving events: 6x6x6 (I think your cube must have more trouble popping than mine), megaminx, and square-1. I'm slowly getting faster at things. (But this was a lucky week for me on 3x3x3, and an unlucky week for you, judging from your typical times, so I know I still have a long way to go. Just look at my terrible 3x3x3 times in Cincinnati! Just awful!)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I guess I'd like to start joining in with this competition. Here's my first entry!

*2x2x2:* 12.96, 15.22, (18.50), 10.94, (7.58) = 13.04
I suck at 2x2x2.

*3x3x3:* 27.41, (20.15), 26.78, (27.93), 21.63 = 25.27
That sucked. My good cube (type a) was left in my car, so I was stuck with my type d. Lockups killed me. 

*4x4x4:* 2:46.59, 2:54.25, 2:28.46, (3:11.41), (2:02.83) = 2:43.10
WOW. That was a lot faster than I've ever done it. My PB single was around 2:50 before this.

*Multi-BLD: * 0/2. First was completely messed up, no idea what went wrong. The second was off by all of the corners but no edges. No idea how that happened. 15:52, 9 min memo.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 23, 2008)

Arnaud, You are crazy!!!!
I don't think I can break 30 no matter how many days I try that scramble!

My solution: To FMC 203:
B2F2DRF2D'B'DF2 D'BD2U'R2DR2UB'R2BU2R'U2R'FR2B'RBR2F'U'
32 moves.
Found an OKish insertion and stopped trying. To many 33 move solutions.

And my new PB:
Scramble: R2FLU'L2DR'BD2BRU2B'L'F2B2D2RF2RL2D2B2D2B2L2
Solve: RFL2URD2FL'F2D2RU'R'U'R'U'RURB2UBR'B'R2B2R'
27 moves. I inserted a set-up + U perm that was 13 moves that cancelled 5 moves.
Other solution: RFL2UMBM'B2MBrD2FL'F2D2U'B2UBR'B'R2B2R'
28 HTM, but only 25 STM.

Cheap scramble: L'D'RB2UBR'L2FU2F'R'U2LB2R'F2RB2LU2F2U2F2
My solution: DRU'DLB'R'BF2R'LFR2L2B'U2BR'L
19 moves HTM, 15 STM, 23 QTM.

I believe I posted my solution for this contest earlier, it was 31 moves HTM.


----------

